# Cleaned up the engine bay !!



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wee bit of work done on the bay :thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks really good :thumb:


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

That is swish. Can we see the full car?


----------



## Zein Shehab (Feb 27, 2012)

Nothing short of amazing. The colors match too!


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keir said:


> That is swish. Can we see the full car?


Always happy to do that


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful machine, gorgeous colour, seems to have a real good stance too, but too many stickers under the hood if I'm being honest. Think I counted 17? :/


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Beautiful machine, gorgeous colour, seems to have a real good stance too, but too many stickers under the hood if I'm being honest. Think I counted 17? :/


and there was me going for more :lol: :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Don't think you can squeeze any more in can ya!? :doublesho :lol:

Only joking chap, would love one :argie:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

My jaw is on the floor......:thumb:


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

^^^ what he said. Good god that engine bay is stunning.
Does it ever get used on the road?


----------



## gary cooper (Jul 27, 2006)

Excellent job done there.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nuhltu


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Superb job there! That's a really nice motor mate, very nice 😃😉


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats one clean motor, esecially the engine bay. :argie: :thumb:

Does it actually get used on the road or is it just for show days?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Car and the engine tuning looks amazing, on the wheels do you find the centre caps corrode on those, they turn in white in colour in time, and the badging fades away.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Its an amazing machine. Somebody put in the wrench time.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Doesnt look like a standard VVTi lump to me - spec?


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the comments lads :thumb:

It's not an every day car, kept for the good days and shows.But near 30,000 on her

@ Trip tdi
centre caps are plastic, but have found the red GT fading a bit

@ Matt_Nic
The engine is near enough standard VVTLi


----------



## Wozza86 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks lovely.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great im liking that:thumb:


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW! That is beautiful and nicely modified. I hope she goes as well as she looks?


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

love it mate. love the fact everyone looks at it as its nicely modified but the beautie of it is that its standard apart from the brace and the induciton kit. maybe a couple of subtle things too but toyota really did out do themselves with tthe gt. would like my TS to be there some day soon.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks lads :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks stunning great work


----------

